

How to programmatically auto-trigg Polaroid Cube - tomipiriyev
http://droneeblog.tumblr.com/post/125628316158/hacking-polaroid-cube-action-camera-because-of

======
evan_
heh, I thought this was going to be about Flashcubes/magicubes:
[http://camerapedia.wikia.com/wiki/Magicube#Magicubes](http://camerapedia.wikia.com/wiki/Magicube#Magicubes)

